# Warning- Do Not Order from BowhuntingOutlet.com-



## chinousmc (Nov 9, 2020)

Authorities, yes. BBB... not so much. They can pay a “fine” to BBB and they will return back in good standing with them. 

They could be violating consumer laws.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

“Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment.”
-Chinese Fortune Cookie


----------



## Bowhuntordie717 (Apr 13, 2013)

Their prices have always been good but returning something is a joke. Same as eders.com it’s ran by the same people


----------



## NxNW (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that Karen D. Even more so since it was purchased as a gift. But thanks for the heads-up. Seems like my ****-list of individuals and companies I won't do business with grows daily.


----------



## Cucuy (Sep 16, 2020)

I was hesitant to order from them due to the negative reports, but I’ve no problems on several orders.


----------



## GSD_Fan (Mar 12, 2020)

I believe you only have like 60 days, but if you paid by credit card you could have disputed the charge, especially since it was defective.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

I’ve used them a couple times. I’ve used their sister-company, Eders.com quite a bit, as they generally have far-and-away the best prices on items/brands they stock. If I’m wrong about them being related, they sure picked the same person to setup their websites

I’ve had one issue with one of my very few orders from BO that was packaged very poorly. A 28” Shrewd S2 carbon stabilizer thrown in a large, long box with a handful of other smaller, loose items. No padding. No filler. Everything just bouncing around off of everything else. The stab opened up, punched a hole in tue box, and I lost weights and some other small items.

Order was eventually fixed and items replaced, but it took some back and forth, pictures sent a few times, and I had to argue to get items sent back at their cost.

That said, I’ll keep going back to Eders, for certain, and in fact just ordered a Stan Morex Black Pearl from them at a closeout price darn near 1/2 of MSRP. FWIW, I believe there was some verbiage on the product info indicating it was discontinued, that it was the last one, and they would not be accepting returns.


----------



## matthaz17 (Sep 8, 2020)

My first few orders from them were fine and went as expected. But last year I ordered some (I think Magnus) broad heads that came in some shotty packaging, and one was slightly bent! havent used them since.


----------



## TheLaudOne (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up it is appreciated.


----------



## M. Brown (Oct 14, 2021)

Good info to know.


----------



## Cucuy (Sep 16, 2020)

Just wanted to chime back in. Placed an order on Sunday and they shipped on Tuesday. Everything arrived AOK.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I picked up a dozen Axis 4mm Long Range for $25.00 cheaper than Lancaster and they arrived at my door in 4 days.


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

chinousmc said:


> Authorities, yes. BBB... not so much. They can pay a “fine” to BBB and they will return back in good standing with them.
> 
> They could be violating consumer laws.
> 
> ...


Yep, only if they’re a member though. The BBB is a private organization, if you’re not a member, they can’t publish negative reviews about you. If you ARE a member, those reviews disappear when you pay a “fine”


----------



## Gold54bs (Oct 24, 2021)

Good to know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunroofsuperman (Oct 29, 2021)

I’ve ordered from them before and after three months of saying they don’t have the item yet I asked for a refund. Refund received in a couple days. Cheap and probably worth it if they had it in stock or if you don’t mind waiting forever. Just my experience.


----------



## Outfitting A Family (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## 1220CDR (Apr 11, 2021)

Never used them and never will. Sorry to hear about your issue, not the first terrible experience I've heard from the community about them. I'll stick to LAS, great customer service. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

i know a lot of people dont like ebay,but i have bought all my archery stuff on ebay for many years never a problem.with paypal and ebay money back guanteee your covered if you get an item thats jacked up/ i bought many bows with them and never had to send one back. sorry to hear about your issue


----------



## Kade206 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the post. Always good to get first hand reports


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you for the information

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Karen D said:


> I purchased an AccuBow from BowhuntingOutlet.com for my son for Christmas as most other retailers did not have them in stock. When my son opened the boc Christmas morning, it was clear the bow had been repackaged and was used. The paint was worn off the AccuBow logo, the bow didn't function properly, etc. So I contacted BowhuntingOutlet.com and asked about returning the bow- I even included pictures I'd taken of it Christmas morning (date stamped) so they knew it wasn't something we'd done.
> 
> Their response was " contact Accubow directly- here's their number". I had paid BowhuntingOutlet.com my money, not Accubow so I questioned their return policy. I then contacted Accubow who said the same thing I did, BHO is the retailer- why would we refund you an item you purchased from them. Accubow support even reached out to BHO to discuss the issue.
> The last response from BHO was "Accubow doesn't dictate our return policy. We no longer stock that item and will not be accepting your return or providing a refund" I saved to buy this for my son- a $185 gift was no small thing for me. So, learn from my error- DO NOT PURCHASE ANYTHING FROM BOWHUNTINGOUTLET.COM- EVER. They are crooks/scammers and I am reporting them to the authorities and Better Business Bureau.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bowhunter556 (Dec 14, 2021)

Joined and posted same day and never seen her since? That’s an angry Karen! Insert your own meme here….


----------

